# Need help with the Glock 35 sight



## Poder640 (Dec 2, 2010)

Im planning on buying the Glock35 but i dont know what sight to choose because im knew to guns. When i was goring to order the pistol they threw the whole option of the sight and i was clue less. Can somebody help me with the options and differences


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

They cost a bit more, but I would definitely consider the Night Sights.

According to FBI statistics 80% of shootings occur at night
*
Night sights require no batteries & are always ready
*
Tritium is safe to the firearms user
*
Tritium has a shelf life of over a decade

Eli


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

EliWolfe said:


> . . . Tritium has a shelf life of over a decade
> Eli


I bought my Beretta 92 FS with factory installed Trijicon night sights in 1992.
Around 1996 the front sight "failed". Trijicon replaced it for free, I just gave them the slide.

Both front and rear still "light up green" in 2010. No batteries needed.:mrgreen:
I agree with Eli, definitely the way to go, whatever brand is being offered by Glock.


----------

